# DIY 3D Hologram inkjet Prints with Lumii



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

this looks cool, printing 3d scans with home inkjet printers..


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Very cool, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ditto ^


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks cool, but how many of us have a thee-D scanner or model of our head to do this?
They didn't say what the software is either.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

fontgeek said:


> Looks cool, but how many of us have a thee-D scanner or model of our head to do this?
> They didn't say what the software is either.


if you have/borrow a Kinect and use that to make 3d scans..
or you can look up diy 3d scanning on youtube.

their software is in the cloud, sign up for the beta service 
then upload your scan, it gets processed then sent back to you for printing.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

OH WOW that looks so cool.


----------

